# Wolves in the water video.



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello, I know a lot of people are trying to get this video, and would like to see it. So, working together we are trying to get it up onto an FTP where all can download it at very fast speeds. 
There is an almost 100% guarentee that this will work, the only problem is bandwith, etc money.
I do not know how much money can be put into this, but it will be reasonable. So, first come, first serve when it arrives and after that, it will not be accessible till the month after we started.

There are a few members to thank for this.

Updates soon.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

im def. interested... send that ip and the pw


----------



## piranhatom (Nov 22, 2004)

so where can we downloaf this movie


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Like I said, I will keep you updated.

We also can't find anything wrong with it, since Discovery was contacted and it is not schedualed on their channels, and the DVD and VHS aren't in big enough quantities.

The movie is not up yet, should be up by tuesday.


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

Ausome I wanna see it so bad.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

me to


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

cant wait for it!!


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

cant wait for it!!


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Talk to Xenon and have it implemented into the video archives if possible.

Keep us posted. I'd love to see this.

Thanks,

Pac


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> Talk to Xenon and have it implemented into the video archives if possible.
> 
> Keep us posted. I'd love to see this.
> 
> ...


I doubt this can happen since the documentary is almost certainly copyrighted. The mass downloading isnt legal either, but it doesnt matter to me what you do. I bought my copy a while ago, and yeah its pretty sweet.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I would love to see this vid.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

what exactly is it


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

Its a documentary on P's. Well mostly of the Amazon and creatures around it. Shows a lot of Caribe action. the odd Irritans appearnace and a few huge rhoms, in a bad way.

Its not all P's but it is quite interesting.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Listen, there is probally a copy right, but the lack of schedualing and the lack of quantity of this video.

I did just order it last night. If there are any problems they will be delt with, but it isn't like we are selling them.


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

yea man i saw a clip of it and i really want to see it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: i already have it on dvd


----------



## stuartsdog (Nov 10, 2004)

Death in # said:


> :rasp: i already have it on dvd
> [snapback]838559[/snapback]​


i have it on mpeg format for the pc if any one knows whare i can upload it to so you guys can download it i will


----------



## Black_Pz (Oct 25, 2004)

good idea...if u get that to happen...ill for sure check it out!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

It's a badass movie. I have it burned to a CD sitting somewhere around my house.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

where can i get it? i called my local video store and no go...


----------



## sickz (Dec 25, 2004)

download it off of edonkey..a file sharing program


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

No P2Ps have it anymore and if they do, it will take days. Long, long days.

If anyone already has it in: .avi, .mpeg, .mpg, .wmv or any other common window formats, please let me know. PM preferable.


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

i just bought it on dvd it was pretty good!!!But i didnt think that it was really hard to find i bought it on ebay


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Ebay doesn't have it, mabey half.com, but not ebay.

I just bought a copy yesterday, I'll upload it by the end of the week!


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

i have an ftp i don't mind letting pfury members using to grab the dvd,

i also ordered a copy of this before christmas off ebay. soo excited!

then i got an e-mail yesterday with my money refunding, the bitches were sold out! after i won the auction. mother fuckers!

but yah. i still neeeeeed to get a copy of this, only on DSL, but it works

lmeme know


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

i have the dvd ripped on my computer for DVD burning, but no where near the bandwidth to open it up to the fury... but ill do what i can.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

No offense intended...but, you guys are mental! This DVD can be ordered and bought from Barnes and Noble for a paltry 10 bucks! No Barnes and Noble in your area? Check out Amazon.com. Peice O' cake! Or, I'll sell you my copy for $20. Sheeesh!


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

I got mine on dvd at ebay


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

woudl somebody mind ftping it to me?

emule is sooooooo sloowwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

The never ending process of getting it is what kills you!
Everywhere I went who said they had it, ended up not having it..I was like damn it!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> I doubt this can happen since the documentary is almost certainly copyrighted. The mass downloading isnt legal either, but it doesnt matter to me what you do. I bought my copy a while ago, and yeah its pretty sweet.
> [snapback]837995[/snapback]​


I agree, copyright issues, is something Mike wouldn't even allow to happen Unless it was with their permission and they get a cut. How is the audio on yours ??? I got the DVD and while playing it on a surround sound system it seems like only one channel is output. Just curious....Ordered mine off of Amazon.com. It took them 3 months to get me a copy but i was patient and well worth the 10 bucks.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

How about if someone start's a torrent? That'd be neat.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

yes...neat


----------



## nWo (Jun 13, 2004)

I found a copy on ebay for like $5.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, most torrent sites are down and I have no trackers!


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Just use Suprnovas mirror.

Pac


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00000JGJP.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg

is this it??


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Dr Exum said:


> http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00000JGJP.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
> 
> is this it??
> [snapback]842439[/snapback]​


Yes. they also sell a double feature copy that includes the show "anaconda" which i thought was very well done. Any body else who has this copy experience "mono" sound out of dvd ??????


----------



## kev4321 (Jul 27, 2004)

cant someone with this movie just rip it and put it on an ftp... il download it and host it for lots of people... someone has to be computer enclined here!?!?!? I have 2 servers i can host it from!!!


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

bought mine used from amazon.com for 8.46 what a deal!


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

i tried downloading it from a file sharing program and every time it comes up to be something else not haveing anything to do with piranhas...


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Any new develpments on sharing the movie?

Cheers


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Blue said:


> Any new develpments on sharing the movie?
> 
> Cheers
> [snapback]995175[/snapback]​


 We need someone who has it to seed it on torrent. Of course you gotta get torrent or azureus and install it first. The more seeds, the quicker you can download it . I have the nigel marven vid which I will seed now if anyone wants it. I would still love to see the wolves of the water vid though!

Jay


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

that sux


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I have the movie and successfully ripped it into a 700mb file. Which, even if you said you could host it, would ripp your bandwith out in two minutes. And if you have TWO servers, what is your name? You must be an admin of a company?

I have my own VDS (Virtual Deticated Server) and that is not even nearly enough to supply the people of Piranha Fury with it!


----------

